# high dose folic Acid



## ciwarner (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I have recently been perscriped Filicine which I believe is a high dose folic acid (5 mg), however Im currently taking  800ug of folic acid a day as part of elevit (a pregnancy multi vitamin and mineral table)which I dont want to stop taking at the moment as it contains other essential vitamins and minerals. So my question is, is it ok to take Filicine on top of the folic acid Im currently taking?

Any advice would be much appreciated

C


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi C,

Did you discuss this with your prescriber? The high dose of 5mg is only required in certain cases and you shouldn't need to take any more than this, for most women 400ug is the usual dose needed. It is unlikely to cause problems taking a supplement on top of what you are prescribed though but do let your clininc/prescriber know everythng that you are taking.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

